# Using a heater for cider



## TheOtherLeft (3/5/13)

Hi guys,

I have started making cider using OzTops and had a problem with cold starting temps during a cold snap. I've thought about using a fishtank heater in a water bath.

I've tried to link a photo in FlickR but it doesn't want to work properly.
http://flic.kr/p/eg77jM

What is the optimum temperature to keep the cider for the yeast to work?

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## Airgead (4/5/13)

Depends on the yeast. No idea what strain oztops use.

In general though, ciders benefit from a long, slow, cool ferment. I usually do mine at 14 or 15c (depending on the yeast I use)

Cheers
Dave


----------



## fletcher (6/5/13)

Airgead said:


> Depends on the yeast. No idea what strain oztops use.
> 
> In general though, ciders benefit from a long, slow, cool ferment. I usually do mine at 14 or 15c (depending on the yeast I use)
> 
> ...


i just put one down with us-05 at 16C (apple and pear juice). any idea how long it would take at that temp? i was kinda expecting 2 to 3 weeks?


----------



## Airgead (6/5/13)

Like all questions in brewing the answer is "it depends". Nutrient levels, yeast health, phase of the moon, gemini in ascension...

2-4 weeks is in the ballpark though. Slower is better for ciders.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## bum (6/5/13)

Is the heater in that image set to 26C?

That's too hot, mang.


----------



## HBHB (6/5/13)

Ideal temp range 20-25 Deg C.


----------



## Airgead (6/5/13)

HBHB said:


> Ideal temp range 20-25 Deg C.


Ideal range for what is 20-25?


----------



## GalBrew (6/5/13)

Airgead said:


> Ideal range for what is 20-25?


BBQs........


----------



## mikec (6/5/13)

Oztops comes with two yeasts.
The Oztops instructions say that #1 is a neutral yeast that will work anywhere from about 15c to 30c. I'd be hesitant to go near 30c, just as with most beer yeasts.
#2 they reckon needs to be 30c or over! Wonder what it is...

To answer your question though, what you've done looks like not a bad idea if you need to increase temp. But still go with the advice above from others about using the right temp, for the right yeast.


----------



## Airgead (6/5/13)

GalBrew said:


> BBQs........


I was thinking hot Swedish backpackers but whatever...


----------



## TheOtherLeft (6/5/13)

mikec said:


> Oztops comes with two yeasts.
> The Oztops instructions say that #1 is a neutral yeast that will work anywhere from about 15c to 30c. I'd be hesitant to go near 30c, just as with most beer yeasts.
> #2 they reckon needs to be 30c or over! Wonder what it is...
> 
> To answer your question though, what you've done looks like not a bad idea if you need to increase temp. But still go with the advice above from others about using the right temp, for the right yeast.


Yes I used #2 whcih states 25-35 deg C. #1 states 15-35 deg C. I'm surprised everyone's saying around 16 deg C is the optimum temp. Oztops says it only needs 4 days max.

I had the thermostat set at about 30 Deg C and observing the cider it was bubbling along nicely.

After a day or so I stopped fermentation and it tastes quite dry. It's a bit too dry for my tasts but I prefer sweeter ciders. Some of my friends with more developed paletes lie it though.


----------



## Deep End (7/5/13)

Well, I'm just about to bottle a cider that has been plopping away for 3 weeks or so in the range of 14c-18c and thats the packet yeast that comes from a brigalow can, which is a white wine yeast so they tell me. It's functioning fine at these temps, but has taken 2 weeks longer to do its job than it has done previously at 24-26c in summer. And I'm fine with that, low and slow works well with cider as many have said before and as I am finding out now that outside temps allow me to do it without to much hassle.


----------



## talco92 (7/5/13)

I've got nothing to add on the temperature front, however it looks like your bottle is only 1/3 full? might be a bit of oxidation going on there.
let us know how it turns out


----------



## mikec (7/5/13)

talco92 said:


> I've got nothing to add on the temperature front, however it looks like your bottle is only 1/3 full? might be a bit of oxidation going on there.
> let us know how it turns out


That's no different to having a fermenter with lots of head space - so no issue at all. (unless of course you start shaking it up post fermentation)


----------



## Bribie G (7/5/13)

My second cider was done at ambient, using Black Rock cider yeast. We had a surprise heatwave a few weeks ago and the brew ran at 25 degrees for a week. It turned out really nice.
I just kegged one that sat at 20 for 10 days and it's very similar.

I'd guess that the Black Rock is possibly a bit more forgiving than some wine yeasts. So what yeast does Oz tops use, I wonder.

Ambient is now 18 degrees and I just assembled a fresh brew so lets see what happens.


----------



## benen (10/5/13)

I've been trying to keep mine at around 20. It has crept up a couple of times so I've wrapped it in a damp towel and opened the laundry door.


----------

